# Midwest Sportsman Central Ohio Division



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Midwest Sportsmans Central Ohio division will be holding its forth event at Alum Creek this coming Wednesday . We will be blasting off at 6:00 sharp . Its not to late to get in still due to only your best 8 scores counting for year end points . I hope to see some new faces this week .

I still have raffle tickets for the drawings that will be held at the classic . You need not be present to win . If any one would like to buy any , please feel free to contact me and I will make arrangements to get them to you .

Here are the prizes 
*1st. Place-- Artic Cat ATV 400 4X4 Automatic*​*2nd. Place--12X20 Car/Boat Port Installed*​*3rd. Place--2 Custom Made Rods to the Winners Specifications and Delivered to Your Home Address*​


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Man, I wish I could fish your tourneys, Phil. You're lucky I can't go to Alum Wed night. The greenies are spawned out, but hungry, in mouths of creeks. Good luck.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather this evening was very nice . The wind was perfect . We had 7 teams fish tonight . There were 8 fish brought to the scales . Here are the results .

1st pl. Carver / Jackson 4 fish at 6.34# 
2nd pl Vance / Vance 2 fish at 2.56#
3rd pl Le Valley / Shaheen 1 fish at 1.15#
4th pl De francisco / Johnson 1 fish at .96#

BB Carver / Jackson 3.24# (thanks to Jackson  )

The highlight of my evening was while throwing a buzz bait , I had a big fish explode on it . Man did I think I had a HAWG ! Come to find out it was a 5# catfish !  Never , ever heard of such a thing .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Phil, you should post the point totals so I know how much I need to practice for the next one. I am tired of second place . You guys had a great bag tonight. Thanks for putting together a good series. I wish it was more often though.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks , we sure do appreciate every-one that shows up . If it werent for you guys , we wouldnt be here . I am very happy to hear that you always have such a great time . 

Year to date points after 4 events (remember only your top 8 scores will count though)

Carver / Jackson ---------- 177 points
Ingram / Sherman --------- 163 points
Vance / Vance ------------ 147 points
De Francisco / Johnson ---- 136 points
Le Valley / Shaheen ------- 127 points
Waring / Waring ----------- 124 points
Eichensehr / Huenke ------- 74 points


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Are there cicadas at Alum? That might account for the catfish blowing up on the buzzbait. I have only heard of channels biting buzzbaits on the ohio river from a friend who used to fish tournaments a long time ago.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

way to go Phil and Gabe! congrads a nice bag.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i hear the cicadas at alum today..maan, they are LOUD..glad i aint campin.. 
congrats phil...when will i get my boatride??


----------

